# How ro fix s2 no wifi and bluetooh



## kizmoco (Apr 26, 2013)

Pls help me tnx
Sent from my GT-I9300

Hi evry one  pls help me i have samsung s2 before is ics but no wifi and blietooth im go in technician to root my s2 he root my s2 to jellynean 4.1.2 but defenitly nluetoith and wifi didnt work !!;((( pls help me yo fix my problem


----------

